# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access >  برنامه تنخواه گردان وصندوق

## faz5744

من همانطوری که قبلا" نیز گفته بودم از این سایت مفید وبانیان واعضای محترم آن متشکرم که خیلی چیزها را به من مبتدی آموختند ودر جواب آنها برنامه ای ساده جهت کنترل تنخواه گردان وصندوق نوشته ام که برای یادگیری مبتدیان این نرم افزار می گذارم انشاال...مفید باشد 
متشکرم
سال نو را به همه عزیزان تبریک می گویم

----------


## strongxxx

اين برنامه كار هم ميكنه ؟  :خیلی عصبانی: 
هيچكدوم از دكمه ها كار نميكنن :گریه:

----------


## wolfstander

سلام
این دوست عزیزمون اگه مبتدیه ، پس من دیگه ول معطلم
 :لبخند گشاده!: 
بسیار جالب و خوب کار شده
البته ورژن 2007 باید دوستان داشته باشند
یه موردی رو هم باید دوستمون برای راحتی کار خودش اعمال کنه
اسم و فامیل رو در یک فیلد برای انتخاب بذاره
از نظر گرافیکی تو سطح بالاییه
گزارشای خوب و مفید و مختصری داره
الکی نیومده تو برنامه 2 میلیاردتا گزارش بذاره کار رو شلوغ کنه
همونطور که خودش گفته ، سریع و راحت و جمع و جوره
دستش درد نکنه

----------


## jafar388

توي 2007 ...خطا مي داد وكار نمي كرد..اما در كل جالب بود

----------


## soper400

با اهداء سلام وخسته نباشید
منظور از 2007 چیست 
این برنامه که فایل اجرائی ندارد پس با چه برنامه ای اجرا میشود.

با تشکر از شما دوست عزیز

----------


## microprolog-p96s

پسر خوب 
منظور اکسس 2007 هست

----------


## microprolog-p96s

پسر خوب 
منظور اکسس 2007 هست

----------


## ramilakaren

دوست من این فایل ها باز نمیشن اگه میشه اصل اونو به این ایمیل بفرستیدsaeed_gh1977@yahoo.com
متشکرم

----------


## farshid_2012

ایا میشه این نرم افزار رو برای شرکته خودمون تغییرش داد البته با اجازه طراحش ( یعنی لوگوی شرکت خودمونو روش بزاریم )

میشه این برنامه رو یه جا بزاری دانلود کنیم 

ضمنا خیلی هم هنگ میکنه

----------


## farshid_2012

از اساتید میخوام این برنامه رو ازش استفاده کنن فک کنم یه مشکلاتی تو محاسبه داره و یا من دارم اشتباه میکنم مخصوصا تو گزارشاش که دریافت و پرداخت و باهم نشون میده که این یه ایرادشه

----------


## farshid_2012

این برنامه تو اکسس 2007 جواب نمیده 
و تو یکی از سیستما اکسس 2010بعضی از ماکرو هاش مثل تاریخ نشون داده نمیشه ولی روسیستمای دیگه با اکسس 2010 امتحان کردم جواب میده علتش چی میتونه باشه

----------


## moslem665

سلام واس منم کار نمیکنه لطفا واسم بفرستش ممنون میشم  mss0665@gmail.com

----------


## saeed1234n

با آفیس 2010 به بالا کار می کند

----------


## cab1234

با سلام 
برنامه بسیار عالی بود فقط می خواستم اجازه بگیرم از ساعت تقویم و ماشین حسابش استفاده کنم اگه صاحب اثر اجازه بده؟؟؟

----------


## hamizani

بسیار عالی و کاربردی.سپاس

----------


## rezam132

سلام
کار خوبیه
اما من نرم افزار تنخواه تاپو و پیشنهاد می کنم
http://dpjonoob.ir/crbst_11.html

----------


## esmailkiani62

> سلام
> کار خوبیه
> اما من نرم افزار تنخواه تاپو و پیشنهاد می کنم
> http://dpjonoob.ir/crbst_11.html


--------------------------------------------------------------
سلام 
من میخام نرمافزار تاپو فعال کنم اما مشکلش اینه که دمو نداره اول باید ببینم به دردم میخوره و میتونم کار کنم باهاش بهد بخرم
یکمم گرونه آخه من کاراموبا اکسل انجان میدم و میخاستم یکم مرتب تر کنم 
راهیی نیست بشه یکم با نرم افزار کار کرد؟

----------


## naderbahri

کسانی که تنخواه گردانی ساده با اکسس می خوان یه نگاهی هم به این بکنن بد نیست   http://officebaz.ir/product/fund-in-access/

----------


## saeed1234n

> سلام 
> من میخام نرمافزار تاپو فعال کنم اما مشکلش اینه که دمو نداره اول باید ببینم به دردم میخوره و میتونم کار کنم باهاش بهد بخرم
> یکمم گرونه آخه من کاراموبا اکسل انجان میدم و میخاستم یکم مرتب تر کنم 
> راهیی نیست بشه یکم با نرم افزار کار کرد؟


سلام

در صورت تمایل می تونم نرم افزار تنخواه گردان کاملا سفارشی و با حداقل قیمت براتون طراحی کنم

----------

